# I got the job!!



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Since this section is non-aquarium, I wasn't sure if i should post this here, but it's not *fish* realted really, so I posted anyway. If it's not in the right spot, move it please!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

My lfs called my last night!! They want to hire me!! I'm still waiting for the call back telling me when my first day is!! I'm so siked cause it's the lfs where they have all the good fish and plants! so now i get even more of a discount. I'ce been waiting 3 years to get this job...lol 

Just thought I'de share 

Andrew


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats, Andrew!  Do I get free fish now? lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats on the job!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks guys!! 

I'm not sure Leah. I'm not even sure if i get free fish or even how much of a discount I get...lol


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Congrats! Just remember to be nice and go easy on the customers that don't know squat about fish. Educate, don't alienate. And no slipping fish in you pockets to take home with you. LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

lol...agreed buggy. they already told me that the only thing they're worried about is me overloading the costumers...lol they said i'm too knowledgeable. i think that's a complement? right?


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sure it is. lol As long as you don't let it go to your head. LOL


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Good job! That is so cool. It sounds like you've waited a long time and I'm sure you deserve it. Free pets for everyone now! Hahaha


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fg:

Congratulations and I wish you my best.



Buggy said:


> Congrats! Just remember to be nice and go easy on the customers that don't know squat about fish. Educate, don't alienate.


Rita is "right straight smooth on here"!!!

1) Telling them what you think about their "brilliant thinking" in straightforward words will "just would not be appropriate" and

2) Overwhelming them with "accurate but true technical jargon or quantity thereof" will "really turn them off" (and who knows they may "grow up" and really enjoy fish keeping).

TR


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Thats cool can i get a discount too since i live in michigan too lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

depends...lol where in MI do you live? The owner is kinda cheap tho so I wouldn't gauentee anything..lol


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

Congrats!
Best of luck.
I've also been thinking about getting a part-time job at my LFS... u beat me to it! lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

My first day is this Monday at 3:30!! I can't wait.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I live an hour north of lansing where the store at?.....good luck on your job


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

The stores at 23 and van ****. in shelby township...lol


----------

